# Thinking of getting Hungarian Vizsla wirehaired



## Gareth45

Hi, any advice welcomed, thinking of getting a Hungarian wirehaired visla puppy. I've read up lots, realise they are really active dogs and need lots of exercise, which I don't mind, as I jog most days and love going on walks and getting outdoors. We have 6yr and 13yr old kids, who are allergic to some dogs, but from what I've read vislas should be ok. I'm looking for a local breeder for a puppy, but also think it would be really useful if anyone on here lives near Poole, so I could come visit and meet a fully grown dog. I don't mind active dog, but guess I'm just worried about it being hyperactive all the time! Would be good to get more experience of the breed before getting one!


----------



## Leanne77

Why dont you have a look on the breed club website and see if there are any breed days or events which you can attend? Now that the shooting season is over, Spring Pointing Tests and Working Tests will begin which are great ways to see the breed doing what it was bred for. It will also give you an insight into the kind of behaviour your dog is likely to express, whether it's just a pet or not.

There isnt much on here at the moment but worth keeping an eye on:
http://www.hwvc.org.uk/events_2017.html


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Gareth45 said:


> Hi, any advice welcomed, thinking of getting a Hungarian wirehaired visla puppy. I've read up lots, realise they are really active dogs and need lots of exercise, which I don't mind, as I jog most days and love going on walks and getting outdoors. We have 6yr and 13yr old kids, who are allergic to some dogs, but from what I've read vislas should be ok. I'm looking for a local breeder for a puppy, but also think it would be really useful if anyone on here lives near Poole, so I could come visit and meet a fully grown dog. I don't mind active dog, but guess I'm just worried about it being hyperactive all the time! Would be good to get more experience of the breed before getting one!


There is the Hungarian Vizla society which is the main breed club, breed clubs are usually a very good source of breed information and useful when trying to find a well bred puppy if you recide to go ahead
http://www.vizsla.org.uk/

There is also the Hungarian Vizla wired haired Association too.
http://hwva.org.uk/

Vizlas come in the gundog group, Crufts in on in March and Gun dog day is Saturday 11th March, so you will be able to see Vislas then and maybe chat to some breeders. There is also the discover dogs section where again you can see examples of the breed and talk to owners and breeders if you can make that. Shows and events should also be listed on the breed club websites so again you may dins something that is within reasonable distance that you could attend too.

http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/whats-on/


----------



## Lurcherlad

I would do some thorough checking with the kids and some Vizlas if you can to be more sure whether they will be an allergy trigger before you get one.

Once you have the dog - it will be too late.

No dog is hypoallergenic.


----------



## Daisy the Great Dane

May I have a photo I didn't know there could be wirehaired vizlas


----------



## MilleD

My sister got one not long ago.

She was a huge handful to start with, but is starting to settle. Sis was convinced it was one step forward one back with her training for ages.

Allergy wise, I'm allergic to quite a lot of things and she does set my asthma off very slightly, I didn't realise they were supposed to be less of a problem that way.

She got her from a breeder in Wales so that may not be much use to you


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

**Warning - I am no Vizsla expert!**

However..... it's a breed I researched a few years ago, as I was thinking of becoming a Vizsla owner. My experience (from about 20 different animals) was that the smooth-haired are prone to being 'nervy' while the wire-haired are much more confident.


----------

